# osista rikkaita länsimaita vakuutuskelvottomia



## Gavril

Moi,

Luin tänään Usarissa,

”Valtioiden heikko varautuminen merenpinnan nousuun ja luonnonkatastrofeihin on vakuutusyhtiöiden liiton mukaan jopa osista rikkaita länsimaita vakuutuskelvottomia.”

Lauseen subjekti on selvästi ”valtioiden heikko varautuminen ...”, mutta en onnistu tähän asti jäsentämään ”jopa”-sanaa seuraavaa osaa.

Ensiksi en ymmärrä, miksi ”osista”-sana esiintyy tässä ”-sta”-sijassa. Tarkoittaako se tässä yhteydessä samaa kuin ”osissa (rikkaita länsimaita)”, vai jotakin muuta?

Toiseksi, jos ”vakuutuskelvottomia” on tulkittava lauseen predikaatiiviksi, en ymmärrä, miksi se esiintyy monikossa (”-iä”) kun subjekti (varautuminen) on yksikössä. Vai, onko predikaatiivi löytettävä muualta lauseesta?

Kiitos ajastanne, ja anteeksi jos olen tehnyt kielioppivirheitä: kirjoitan tätä älypuhelimillani, jolla on (kokemuksessani) hyvin vaikeampi tarkistaa kielioppini/sanastoni kuin tavallisella tietokoneella.


----------



## etrade

Tuo lause on karmeasti kirjoitettu ja en tiedä ymmärränkö sitä oikein. Yritetään ajankuluksi selventää sitä, mutta muut foorumilaiset selventävät kieliopin .


_... jopa rikkaissa länsimaissa on olemassa maa-alueita joita ei voi vakuuttaa, koska ovat niin lähellä rannikkoa missä voi esiintyä merenpinnan nousua ja luonnonkatastrofeja... valtiot ovat heikosti varautuneet näihin uhkiin...  _


----------



## DrWatson

Minulle tuli mieleen, että virkkeestä tulisi heti järkevämpi, jos _on_-sanan vaihtaisi sanaan _tekee_. Nyt kirjoittajalla vaikuttaa ajatus katkenneen kesken virkkeen:

”Valtioiden heikko varautuminen merenpinnan nousuun ja luonnonkatastrofeihin on* tekee* vakuutusyhtiöiden liiton mukaan jopa osista rikkaita länsimaita vakuutuskelvottomia.”


----------



## Finland

Hei!



DrWatson said:


> Minulle tuli mieleen, että virkkeestä tulisi heti järkevämpi, jos _on_-sanan vaihtaisi sanaan _tekee_. Nyt kirjoittajalla vaikuttaa ajatus katkenneen kesken virkkeen:
> 
> ”Valtioiden heikko varautuminen merenpinnan nousuun ja luonnonkatastrofeihin on* tekee* vakuutusyhtiöiden liiton mukaan jopa osista rikkaita länsimaita vakuutuskelvottomia.”



Tässäkin tapauksessa pitäisi olla *osasta* eikä *osista*, eikö niin?

terv. S


----------



## kirahvi

Mielestäni myös osista käy, jos kyseessä on monen maan tietyt osat, mutta ei kokonaiset maat. 

Lause on joka tapauksessa epäselvä.


----------



## DrWatson

Finland said:


> Hei!
> 
> 
> 
> Tässäkin tapauksessa pitäisi olla *osasta* eikä *osista*, eikö niin?
> 
> terv. S


Tuo jäi huomaamatta. Niinpä tosiaan pitäisi.


----------



## Gwydda

DrWatson said:


> Minulle tuli mieleen, että virkkeestä tulisi heti järkevämpi, jos _on_-sanan vaihtaisi sanaan _tekee_. Nyt kirjoittajalla vaikuttaa ajatus katkenneen kesken virkkeen:
> 
> ”Valtioiden heikko varautuminen merenpinnan nousuun ja luonnonkatastrofeihin on* tekee* vakuutusyhtiöiden liiton mukaan jopa osista rikkaita länsimaita vakuutuskelvottomia.”



Tai *on tehnyt* - riippuen haetusta aikamuodosta.


----------

